# Rating and trial reactivation and problem I am facing now !



## arsh k (Sep 24, 2017)

I live in Vegas so It doesn't matter how good I treat my riders, But some of them they still gonna be upset! My rating dropped to 4.46 and Uber deactivated my account and asked me to do a course which I did it and they gave me trial activation for 50 rides! 
So since then I have started explaining my riders how important rating is and ask them if they can rate me afterward, which they mostly do , Until one of my ride yesterday which rider was his first time using uber and when i asked him that if he can rate he was like yes sure but mistakenly he gave me 1 star rating because he thought 1 star means the best ! So because of that single ride, my rating dropped from 4.49 to 4.48, I have made my rating back to 4.49 after 5 rides with the 5-star rating, I still have 20 more rides left until 50 rides of my trial.
So I wanna know what are the chances that they gonna deactivate my account permanently because of this issue! I have even tried to contact UBER and tell them the rider rated me by mistake but they said we cant do anything, And I have even sent them another message and told them I got a wrong rider so refund my rider and cancel that ride , Which they have refunded rider but That didn't change rating ! So i dont know but what you think I should do !


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

arsh k said:


> I live in Vegas so It doesn't matter how good I treat my riders, But some of them they still gonna be upset! My rating dropped to 4.46 and Uber deactivated my account and asked me to do a course which I did it and they gave me trial activation for 50 rides!
> So since then I have started explaining my riders how important rating is and ask them if they can rate me afterward, which they mostly do , Until one of my ride yesterday which rider was his first time using uber and when i asked him that if he can rate he was like yes sure but mistakenly he gave me 1 star rating because he thought 1 star means the best ! So because of that single ride, my rating dropped from 4.49 to 4.48, I have made my rating back to 4.49 after 5 rides with the 5-star rating, I still have 20 more rides left until 50 rides of my trial.
> So I wanna know what are the chances that they gonna deactivate my account permanently because of this issue! I have even tried to contact UBER and tell them the rider rated me by mistake but they said we cant do anything, And I have even sent them another message and told them I got a wrong rider so refund my rider and cancel that ride , Which they have refunded rider but That didn't change rating ! So i dont know but what you think I should do !


???? Sounds like a troll.


----------



## arsh k (Sep 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> ???? Sounds like a troll.


Well , but I am not !


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Not everyone is cut out for this line of work. Honestly sounds like you need to move on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

arsh k said:


> Well , but I am not !


You love exclamation points!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Had you known what you're doing you could have had the passenger change his rating of you. He could have done that through the app. You could have shown him how. So learn to use your tools.

Don't pick anybody up who has a rating less than 4.7 and avoid anybody with a 5 for now as well.

Greet the pax when they get in the car and thank them when they leave the car. Just shut up and drive the rest of the time.

Do not offer water or mints or any amenities.

Consider what MoreTips posted above. It may apply to you. Do a self-evaluation and be honest with yourself. If you can't do that then take a friend for a ride (off the app) and have the friend evaluate you.

Good luck.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Heard pizza delivery shops are hiring!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

A T said:


> Heard pizza delivery shops are hiring!


And something called ubereats


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

A T said:


> Heard pizza delivery shops are hiring!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

That's the biggest problem with new riders, they rate poorly. I have one pax tell me she would rate 4 stars if a red car arrived for her. I have a little sign on the back of my seat explaining the Uber/Lyft rating system. It works. Found it online. Cost $9.00 for 2. Google search for "Uber rating signs". I would suggest not using ones that mention tipping.


----------



## CowboyFriar (Sep 5, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> That's the biggest problem with new riders, they rate poorly. I have one pax tell me she would rate 4 stars if a red car arrived for her. I have a little sign on the back of my seat explaining the Uber/Lyft rating system. It works. Found it online. Cost $9.00 for 2. Google search for "Uber rating signs". I would suggest not using ones that mention tipping.


Since I can't help it..... The sign is grammatically incorrect because it uses plural pronouns with a singular subject. Should read: "Did you know, when a driver's rating falls below 4.7, he/she will lose his/her ability to drive?" Sorry, I know I am a jerk....


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Really ? Never had a problem with that , YET . I just drive , am polite & try to stir up conversation . Sometimes riders want peace & quiet , or soft music with no conversation . Ask them if there is a radio station they prefer . Personally , I offer individually wrapped mints . Maybe I'm too new to understand why someone suggested not offering mints . Don't be needy or pushy . Just drive and be pleasant .


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

You have 20 rides left? Get your friends. Tell them to ping you and give them a minimum ride. 5 stars straight away.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

over & done said:


> Really ? Never had a problem with that , YET . I just drive , am polite & try to stir up conversation . Sometimes riders want peace & quiet , or soft music with no conversation . Ask them if there is a radio station they prefer . Personally , I offer individually wrapped mints . Maybe I'm too new to understand why someone suggested not offering mints . Don't be needy or pushy . Just drive and be pleasant .


Sometimes riders give low ratings just for fun. I identified a couple of them I gave five stars to initially and now enough days have passed I am going in momentarily to revenge rate them 2-3 stars for the four they gave me.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Sometimes riders give low ratings just for fun. I identified a couple of them I gave five stars to initially and now enough days have passed I am going in momentarily to revenge rate them 2-3 stars for the four they gave me.


I sent a twitter to Aaron Schildkrout. 
He responded by asking what would I like to see changed. I sent him several tweets about what needed fixing, but he hasn't responded.

Besides fixing the rates to better reflect expenses and additional work, Uber need to fix their lousy rating system by:

1. Making it completely transparent - drivers should know what riders are saying and the same for riders. How can anyone make things better if you don't know the complaint.

2. Make any rating below 5 stars have a valid reason for that rating

3. Drivers should have the ability to challenge the rating

4. Set the passenger rating to default at 5 stars, instead of making the rider think about it or accidentally hit the wrong rating

5. Set rating scale for 1 to 10. Or thumbs up or down

6. The 4.7, 4.6 or other cutoff should be less restrictive. I've found riders rate on a variety of reasons, not just how well the ride went. I had one passenger that always rated 4 stars if the car was red.

New riders seem to rate poorly because there is no point of reference and 3 is average in most measured poles.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> I sent a twitter to Aaron Schildkrout.
> He responded by asking what would I like to see changed. I sent him several tweets about what needed fixing, but he hasn't responded.
> 
> Besides fixing the rates to better reflect expenses and additional work, Uber need to fix their lousy rating system by:
> ...


i like some of your ideas. I think rerating and revenge rating should be banned and I easy to fix. And no ratings after 24 hours. Also very importantly ignore ratings from pax or drivers that disproportionately rate as sub-5 because you know they are just haters.

Uber also needs (but won't) to trust drivers more. If you are a high rated driver with a lot of trips and you and pax each rate each other a one, who is more credible?


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> i like some of your ideas. I think rerating and revenge rating should be banned and I easy to fix. And no ratings after 24 hours. Also very importantly ignore ratings from pax or drivers that disproportionately rate as sub-5 because you know they are just haters.
> 
> Uber also needs (but won't) to trust drivers more. If you are a high rated driver with a lot of trips and you and pax each rate each other a one, who is more credible?


From the Uber Chicago email I just received.

Improving the driver experience is a top priority for Dara Khosrowshahi who joined Uber on September 5. In his first 2 weeks as CEO, Dara sat down with drivers at a local Greenlight Hub and met with the 180 Days of Change team. This week he's getting behind the wheel to drive.

Do you really think he'll drive a UberX car and for how long if he does?


----------



## mystic love (Jul 22, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> Do you really think he'll drive a UberX car and for how long if he does?


1 hr and he will have the all seeing eye to know all there is to know all our aching pain and suffering


----------

